# Picture a Plasma on your wall



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is a fun flash page by Panasonic that let's you visualize how different size
plasma flat-panel HDTV displays will look on your wall. Upload a pic of your own
wall or use one of the several 'designer' walls provided. Of course, they want to
sell you a Panny, but you can use the flash player to provide visualization for any
16:9 flat-panel display you might have in mind.

Who knows -- you might even get some nifty decorating ideas, like getting rid of
that rat's nest of a/v cables! 

http://www.panasonic.com/consumer_electronics/plasma_central/pow_flash.asp


----------

